# Tamp pressure



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

My interest was piqued by a couple of posts in another thread , so thought I would post a separate thread rather than hijack the other.

I've heard lots of people talk about tamping light on the L1. Having said that, I found Matt Perger's recent discussion of tamp pressure  quite compelling.

I'd be interested to hear how you lever chaps approach tamping, is light really the way to go? Why would it be different on a lever rather than pump machine (assuming your pump machine has pre-infusion)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My pump machine has pre infusion - I aim to tamp the same each time - for better or worse i tamp ala perger ( although i am softer in this than i was six months ago )

This is for whatever profiles I am running ( long pre infusion - slow ramp - flat profile )

I think the key is to do it the same time each way - if light works for you and your able to repeat it , thats all good


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with boots, I used to nutate, albeit with no pressure on the tamp just a gentle rotational movement. After reading Matt's piece, I've eliminated the nutation and now just use my fingers to tamp as hard as I can, no elbow or shoulder just fingers... It took a little adjustment but now I'm back to getting consistent pours so all is good!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've typically always been a finger tamper too. I find it easier to ensure I'm getting a level puck as you can lift the portafilter to eye level as you do it.

The main reason for starting the thread was the suggestion (on the thread I linked to) that there is some known rule that levers require a light tamp. I've heard this repeated a lot over the years so thought I would try and seek some justification or reasoning for it.

I know the best thing would be to spend half an hour with a kg of coffee pulling shots, but I never seem to have any coffee I'm willing to "waste" in this way


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soft pre infusion on any machine can allow you grind fine and if you want tamp lighter .

Finer grind > even extraction> potentially tastier coffee

I wouldn't say any of this in limited to lever per se but more so some form of pre infusion

If your coffee is tasty I wouldn't bother wasting any trying to change things .


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> If your coffee is tasty I wouldn't bother wasting any trying to change things .


Word. Consistency is key. If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Soft pre infusion on any machine can allow you grind fine and if you want tamp lighter.


Is that because the pre-infusion kind of kick-starts the extraction and results in a slightly faster pour when pressure hits? Without the pre-infusion, the shot would take too long at that grind level?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On a lever, maximum bar is about 9 and a lot higher on a pump which I believe is why the advice on a pump is grind finer tamp lighter. remember, as the shot progresses the pressure is also falling unlike a pump which is constant. I do not keep up with all this Perger stuff. I doubt many on here would have the tastebuds to detect the way a shot has been tamped


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont think about it in terms of shot time ( faster - slower ) Pre infusion saturated the coffee evenly and gently ( compared to 9 bar ) which can allow for a more even extractions when full pressure hits > perhaps helps with channeling > even extractions > higher extraction yield > sweeter tastier coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alot of the commercial pumps I see being run are at 7 -9 bar to be honest ( strada - black Eagles )

Declining pressure ( IMHO ) doesn't relate to tamp pressure .

This clip proves nothing but is fun to watch


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I do not tamp light, but I tamp consistently using finger pressure, I will only nutate to compensate for the grind being slightly to course


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

?? Over time my tamp has just gravitated towards a lighter tamp. Just produced better results for me. (lever) Have tried & failed with all variances prior.

With levers you learn by failing I guess.

Seen many of the champion baristas claim (in video) they tamp heavy on pump machines due to the bar pressure, they don't want a chance on fracturing the puck when the water shoots in.


----------

